# This is just stupid ugly too me.



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually don't care a lot about color and just ride, but this thing made my eyes hurt. 

I'm was looking forward to a CAAD10 with discs, but not this.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

To me, it's one of the best looking colorway from Cannondale in a while, I love it! Tastes are very personal obviously.

If you prefer something less flashy, more common and that doesn't stand out from the crowd as much, there's the CAAD10 Black Inc. Disc.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

My first ever Cannondale was that midnight, almost black blue. I like blue. 

That blue CAAD10 isn't particularly fetching, but I wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, blue is my favorite color but... Whats up with the seat...is that teal at the tip of the seat? Thats really irritating my eyes.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmmmmm.....that is TEAL, ok I'm with the OP on this one


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

While I'm not particularly a fan of this color combo, I am absolutely tired of black bikes and black team kits. I really miss the color in the peloton.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The 'teal' on the saddle is actually very close to the blue on the frame. It looks much better in person. And anyway, it's just a saddle, it's usually the first thing to go when people buy a new bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> I usually don't care a lot about color and just ride, but this thing made my eyes hurt.
> 
> I'm was looking forward to a CAAD10 with discs, but not this.
> 
> View attachment 303499


agree 100%. Cannondale has been making some haneous looking bikes for a few years. How many massive white block CANNONDALEs can be jammed on a frame? if they could dial it back some they would really benefit. Also agree with too many blacked out bikes so we need some color - but this one doesn't look good


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, but it a sweet bike. The more you ride it the better it looks!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The only thing that makes my eyes hurt on that bike is the shape of the controls. Just for comparison, the SynapseCarbon Ultegra Disc:









Should have had more Cannondale green on it, though.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

When I first saw pictures of the blue CAAD 10 with discs, my first thought was "It looks like a cross bike". I am all for discs coming to road but there is something about this one that just looks a little odd. The color isn't awful but definitely not attractive either.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

SwimCycle09 said:


> When I first saw pictures of the blue CAAD 10 with discs, my first thought was "It looks like a cross bike". I am all for discs coming to road but there is something about this one that just looks a little odd. The color isn't awful but definitely not attractive either.


Disc brakes do that but the non-sloping top tube and perhaps the straight fork legs does make it look a little like a SuperX. Maybe.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't mind the colourway actually - despite the fact that I am a great fan of Berzerker Green .... they need to put more of it on their current crop of bikes, I reckon...



Or Team colours.....




cheers


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

macca33 said:


> Green .... they need to put more of it on their current crop of bikes, I reckon...


I think so too.. Dig the green since I first saw the Oreca Team colors...

The Blue White green, not the new ones. bleah..


----------



## lammius (Dec 1, 2007)

kbwh said:


> The only thing that makes my eyes hurt on that bike is the shape of the controls. Just for comparison, the SynapseCarbon Ultegra Disc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one. The green is greener than that photo lets on.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

SwimCycle09 said:


> *When I first saw pictures of the blue CAAD 10 with discs, my first thought was "It looks like a cross bike*". I am all for discs coming to road but there is something about this one that just looks a little odd. The color isn't awful but definitely not attractive either.


Thats the first thing i thought of when i saw it.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually, I think that is one of the best color schemes I've seen in a long time. It reminds of of something that Klein might have done.


ziscwg said:


> I usually don't care a lot about color and just ride, but this thing made my eyes hurt.
> 
> I'm was looking forward to a CAAD10 with discs, but not this.
> 
> View attachment 303499


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> Actually, I think that is one of the best color schemes I've seen in a long time. It reminds of of something that Klein might have done.


I like it myself, except the blue.  Like to see a Red and or Green with same layout.


----------

